# Pagans will be Pagans... er, uh, idiots



## kalawine (Sep 16, 2008)

LiveLeak.com - Hysterical hippies crying over fallen trees....


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

Aw man, the vast left wing media conspiracy got rid of the video already! Bummer.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Aw man, the vast left wing media conspiracy got rid of the video already! Bummer.


 Man! I was looking at it just moments ago!


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

Here the video on AOL. Hillarious. 

Hysterical hippies crying over fallen trees.... - AOL Video


----------



## kalawine (Sep 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Here the video on AOL. Hillarious.
> 
> Hysterical hippies crying over fallen trees.... - AOL Video



Total Depravity aside.... can people actually be this stupid?!?!?! Well, I guess the video speaks for itself!


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 16, 2008)

I actually feel kind of bad for them. They are so deceived and causing themselves pointless pain.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 16, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> I actually feel kind of bad for them. They are so deceived and causing themselves pointless pain.



Sometimes I let the humor of it all get in the way of my true feelings. Yes, I agree with you. They should be pitied.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

We go camping alot and use a chiansaw to gather firewood. My wife asked me if we need to sing the durge everytime we add a log to the fire.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> We go camping alot and use a chiansaw to gather firewood. My wife asked me if we need to sing the durge everytime we add a log to the fire.


I saw an African native kill a monkey on TV once. Before he cast it into the fire to "cook" it he asked the monkey to forgive him and that he just had to eat and provide for his family. I guess this is the approach you should take with your logs.


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 16, 2008)

(I don't entirely fail to see the humor)

Don't forget to weep for the fallen log as you are carrying it. Maybe scream a little each time as you put one into the fire.

As to what you should do while cutting the wood I have no idea. That might need to be done in silence it is so unspeakable.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

"Oh mighty Oak, we ask your forgiveness as we sacrifice you to the great McCulloch 41cc Eager Beaver Chainsaw. We cast you into the great ring of fire." Then come tears and bemoanings. With occasional sounds of glee! I really had no idea how much fun a chainsaw could be untill I had one. The downed trees after our windstorm stood no chance.


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe your wife could cry uncontrollably while you cut down the tree, occassionally screaming, "WHY?!" Don't want to leave her out.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> "Oh mighty Oak, we ask your forgiveness as we sacrifice you to the great McCulloch 41cc Eager Beaver Chainsaw. We cast you into the great ring of fire." Then come tears and bemoanings.



You murderer!!!  I knew you were a right-wing fanatic! Right now I happen to be smoking a nice, hand-rolled cigar from the Dominican Republic. I find myself wanting to ask the tobacco to forgive me. Should I put it out or should I let the smoke go up as a sacrifice to the great leaves who have gone before it? Yea ... yea ... that's it. A sacrifice ... yea  I just can't bring myself to put it out!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 16, 2008)

That was pitiful. I feel sorry for them too, but not enough to stop eating steask.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> Maybe your wife could cry uncontrollably while you cut down the tree, occassionally screaming, "WHY?!" Don't want to leave her out.




Cus she's the one that's telling me "hurry up, I'm almost out of wood!" heck, I've more than paid the chainsaw off with the money I've saved from buying wood. I love her!


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> "Oh mighty Oak, we ask your forgiveness as we sacrifice you to the great McCulloch 41cc Eager Beaver Chainsaw. We cast you into the great ring of fire." Then come tears and bemoanings. With occasional sounds of glee! I really had no idea how much fun a chainsaw could be untill I had one. The downed trees after our windstorm stood no chance.



If you're going to do it, do it right.

"Oh mighty Oak, we ask *thy* forgiveness as we sacrifice *thee* to the great McCulloch 41cc Eager Beaver Chainsaw. We cast *thee* into the great ring of fire."

Then you can follow it with a few Mea Culpas and Hail AlGores.

Hail AlGore,
Full of himself,
The Earth is with thee.
Blessed art thou among Environmentalists,
and blessed is the fruit
of thy mind, the Internet.
H*ly AlGore,
Mother of Greenies,
pray for us carbon producers now,
and at the hour of carbon death.​
Then smack yourself in the forehead with a recycled 2x4.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 16, 2008)

kalawine said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > "Oh mighty Oak, we ask your forgiveness as we sacrifice you to the great McCulloch 41cc Eager Beaver Chainsaw. We cast you into the great ring of fire." Then come tears and bemoanings.
> ...



An offering of weird fire before the AlGore.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

Ops, I am an AV guy ain't I? I love the Hail Algore! too funny!


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm curious as to what part of American culture produced such nonsense. Even many secularists laugh at such foolishness. Another reason to go share the gospel.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> I'm curious as to what part of American culture produced such nonsense. Even many secularists laugh at such foolishness. Another reason to go share the gospel.



Umm....Liberals??


----------



## kalawine (Sep 16, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > Grymir said:
> ...



 I'm not going to be struck down am I?


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious as to what part of American culture produced such nonsense. Even many secularists laugh at such foolishness. Another reason to go share the gospel.
> ...



Even some liberals laugh at this nonsense. I think it's something deeper. 

I've never heard of Russian Communists doing such things.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 16, 2008)

kalawine said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...



No, but your internet connection will be slower. Say some Hail AlGores followed by three head whacks and you'll be fine.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

Umm.....Barthian Liberals?


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Umm.....Barthian Liberals?





Why didn't I think of that?!? It was Karl Barth! That man causes more problems than anyone I've ever heard of. I hear he blew up the levees in New Orleans and then caused a few tsunamis just for fun.

WWKBD.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> WWKBD.





I almost posted that he was behind the new folgers roast on my thread, but this seemed to fit his modus operandi much better. ya know that whole we can only know trees in 'relationship' and not in objective propositions?


----------



## Poimen (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you see the follow up video? Dryads drop kicking lumberjacks all over the place.


----------



## Quickened (Sep 16, 2008)

I watched the video and i am not even sure i know whats going on there. People sure can be ridiculous.


----------



## Quickened (Sep 16, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Dryads drop kicking lumberjacks all over the place.



I dont know why but i really found that sentence amusing this morning!


----------



## BJClark (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not a hysterical hippie, but I've been known to cry over some fallen trees too, even recently, as I watch construction workers tear down trees in order to build new multi-family homes as you turn into our neighborhood. 

It's such a sad sight to watch, knowing our neighborhood will no longer be the quiet little place nobody paid attention to and most didn't even know existed for almost 20 years.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 16, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > JohnGill said:
> ...


----------



## kalawine (Sep 16, 2008)

BJClark said:


> I'm not a hysterical hippie, but I've been known to cry over some fallen trees too, even recently, as I watch construction workers tear down trees in order to build new multi-family homes as you turn into our neighborhood.
> 
> It's such a sad sight to watch, knowing our neighborhood will no longer be the quiet little place nobody paid attention to and most didn't even know existed for almost 20 years.



I can relate. (But don't tell anybody!)  No, seriously... in our area there seems to be an all out war on old hard woods and I really don't like it. Still, I have no desire to sit among the stumps and wail to the dead oaks.


----------



## calgal (Sep 16, 2008)

Um the trees do not care that "we loooove themmmmmm!"  I think we owe pagans an apology: I know more than a few and they would be cringing in embarrassment at this video.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 16, 2008)

kalawine;



> Still, I have no desire to sit among the stumps and wail to the dead oaks.



Nor do I, I just wail %&%^E%&(*[email protected]# at the builders under my breath as I drive by.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 16, 2008)

Love that Hail AlGore! That's a keeper!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 16, 2008)

I think these folks are complete whacknutz!

That said, I hate to see old majestic looking trees razed. I had a tire swing as a kid, and I'm begining to wonder if my kids will ever be able to have one as nowhere we've lived has ever had a tree in the yard big enough to hang one from.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 16, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooow!!!! I'm from Tejas (Texas) ladies and gentlemen and that is beyond me. We cut down trees just to cook some good BBQ!


----------



## sotzo (Sep 16, 2008)

I may be wrong but the production method of that video looks more like a mockumentary...along the lines of Christopher Guest spinal tap, etc. The dialogue seems like it was written for actors and the scream at the end is more like a punchline...are we sure it is for real?


----------



## Fly Caster (Sep 16, 2008)

I see a good business opportunity here. I'll cremate the fallen trees in my fireplace, put the ashes in a little urn and sell them to the pagans as momentos.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 16, 2008)

sotzo said:


> I may be wrong but the production method of that video looks more like a mockumentary...along the lines of Christopher Guest spinal tap, etc. The dialogue seems like it was written for actors and the scream at the end is more like a punchline...are we sure it is for real?



I hope you're right.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fake or real....*

Good comedy...


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 22, 2008)

That video is absolutely hysterical! and likewise sad  That is a great of people that seriously needs a Savior.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 22, 2008)

sotzo said:


> I may be wrong but the production method of that video looks more like a mockumentary...along the lines of Christopher Guest spinal tap, etc. The dialogue seems like it was written for actors and the scream at the end is more like a punchline...are we sure it is for real?



Maybe I shouldv'e looked farther into it but I can't find anything denying it so far.


----------



## govols (Sep 22, 2008)

Two more hippy guys mourning:

emotional-hippies-dudes-crying-over-dead-trees


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 22, 2008)

govols said:


> Two more hippy guys mourning:
> 
> emotional-hippies-dudes-crying-over-dead-trees



Oh my word...


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 22, 2008)

that stuff is real. I never saw that kind of stuff in my pagan days, but I used to hug trees because I believed spirits inhabited trees before they were born into the world as humans.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 22, 2008)

govols said:


> Two more hippy guys mourning:
> 
> emotional-hippies-dudes-crying-over-dead-trees



I am in tears!


----------



## Grymir (Sep 22, 2008)

govols said:


> Two more hippy guys mourning:
> 
> emotional-hippies-dudes-crying-over-dead-trees


----------



## sotzo (Sep 22, 2008)

Perhaps these were Ents that were felled.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 23, 2008)

sotzo said:


> Perhaps these were Ents that were felled.


I don't know about you but I don't have the nerve to try and take an Ent down.  It would take more than a chainsaw to take on one of those dudes!


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Romans chapter 1 comes to mind.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 23, 2008)

LSD free paper? I didn't know you could get stoned from eating non-acid free paper.

I noticed they blamed George Bush. Shows how crazy they really are. We all know who did this. Don't we Grymir?

Don't tell them what God said about trees:



> Ex 34:13
> But ye shall destroy their altars, break their images, and *cut down their groves*:
> 
> De 7:5
> ...


----------



## Grymir (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes we do!!


----------



## merkitheology (Sep 24, 2008)

And yet most of those people live in houses made of wood. Hypocrisy, I should say so.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 24, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvQ2JF-glvw]YouTube - Rush - The Trees (better sound)[/ame]


----------

